# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) > Gallery for Dart Frogs >  R. imitator Baja Huallaga

## VicSkimmr

Instead of constantly bumping my build thread, I figured this would be a better place to dump all of my BH imi pictures. I'm doing a 365 day photo project and it's cold outside, so I've been taking an excessive amount of frog photos.





This one made it onto the flickr explore page, pretty proud of that








I'm definitely having a blast trying out new lighting techniques. Next I'm going to build a softbox that will fit over the entire top of the tank.

----------


## Ryan

Awesome! would love to see the progress!

----------


## DartEd

The resolution on your camera is amazing. The frog looks beautiful.

----------


## VicSkimmr

Thanks guys!  :Smile:  I'll upload more when I get anything else that's decent.

----------


## larry b

Nice photo of your frog there ,used camera well bring the frogs  colour out there .

----------


## Heather

Vic, how do you get such amazingly detailed and clear photos? These are great!

----------


## VicSkimmr

> Vic, how do you get such amazingly detailed and clear photos? These are great!


Just practicing with my camera I guess. I've started using a flash which helps me get exactly the settings I want for each picture since I'm not relying solely on the available light from the frog tank  :Smile:  It helps that my female completely ignores the camera too.

----------


## VicSkimmr

after re-arranging some bromeliads, they decided to move shop. Luckily their new spot is much easier to photograph  :Smile: 


March 15th, 2013 by jasonwithers, on Flickr


March 16th, 2013 by jasonwithers, on Flickr

----------


## VicSkimmr

March 23rd, 2013 by jasonwithers, on Flickr


March 22nd, 2013 by jasonwithers, on Flickr

----------


## IrishRonin

great pics and beautiful frogs!

----------


## VicSkimmr

R. imitator &quot;Baja Huallaga&quot; by jasonwithers, on Flickr


R. imitator &quot;Baja Huallaga&quot; by jasonwithers, on Flickr

Froglet #2
just out of the water

New Froglet by jasonwithers, on Flickr

a little bigger

Froglet #2 by jasonwithers, on Flickr


Froglet #2 by jasonwithers, on Flickr

a little bigger still...

Froglet #2 by jasonwithers, on Flickr

----------


## Lynn

Jason, they are beautiful. Thanks for sharing !

----------


## Carlos

Very nice photography; the 2nd and last pics on last post are great  :Smile:  !

----------


## tonyball

Beautiful frogs you have there and some really great photos as well..Thanks for sharing

----------


## theblackfrog2013

Your pictures are amazing my friend. Keep up the great work

Sent from my SCH-R960 using Tapatalk

----------

